# 1200EUR in der Hand!



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,was für einen Rechner würdet ihr euch zusammenstellen wenn ihr 1000Eur zur Verfügung hättet!Es soll ein Rechner mit einem I7 920 und einer GTX285 werden das steht fest!Wenn es 1100 werden kann ich auch noch verschmerzen!!!Ich stelle die Frage so weil ich mir erhoffe dass mehrere von euch eine config zusammenstellen und ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich dann die config die am häufigsten gepostet wurde auch zulege!!!Ich bin etwas ratlos was den Ram angeht,das Board und so...kenn mich mit dem 1366 nicht aus!Ich brauche also nur den Rechner,kein Monitor,Maus usw...die 1000Eus kammen so unverhofft dass ich keine Zeit hatte mich über sämtliche Komponenten zu informieren und das auch irgendwie nicht so schnell zu machen ist!!!
Der Rechner soll zum Spielen und alles andere genutzt werden OC ist auch relevant!!!
Und an alle AMDler,ich kenne den 940er,den 955er usw. aber es wird definitiv kein AMD,also braucht ihr das auch nicht postennichts für ungut!!!Lass mich auch nicht übereden!!!

Thx schon mal für eure Hilfe

PS:
Vielleicht noch etwas zum Case,es soll innen möglichst schwarz sein,das NT soll unten angebracht werden können und ein Seitenteil mit Plexi ist auch erwünscht!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Also wenn du alles für den Rechner brauchst, also auch NT, Case, HDD, Laufwerke, Lüfter etc.
Dann ist der i7 mit GTX285 für 1000€ unmöglich!
Board, CPU und RAM kosten alleine schon um die 600€.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

mach mir keine Angst jetzt!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> mach mir keine Angst jetzt!!!


 
Wollen wir nicht, wir ziehen dich nur wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Naja ich hatte es grob überschlagen und kamm so auf rund 1000,vielleicht eben auch 1100 oder 1150...es ist so ein Freund will mir mein SYS wie in der Sig für 1000 abkaufen,ich könnte eben auch etwas drauflegen einfach der Freude an der Sache wegen und auf i7 umsteigen,so hatte ich das zumindest im sinn...


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Glaubste nicht?
Dann sieh selbst:

Preis: 1238,68
1 x Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-P, 120x120x25mm, 1000-2000rpm, 73-133m³/h, 12-29dB(A)	bei Mindfactory	41,23
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 285 AMP! Edition, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-285E3LA-FCP) 	bei Mindfactory	299,62
1 x Prolimatech Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1366)	bei Mindfactory	50,51
1 x Scythe Fenriswolf (SCFW-1000)	bei Mindfactory	119,82
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K3/6G)	bei Mindfactory	104,80
1 x Enermax MODU82+ 525W ATX 2.3 (EMD525AWT)	bei Mindfactory	104,64
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS30, SATA, schwarz, bulk	bei Mindfactory	23,31
1 x Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3)	bei Mindfactory	211,36
1 x Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB, SATA II (WD6401AALS)	bei Mindfactory	58,42
1 x Intel Core i7-920, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80601920)	bei Mindfactory	224,97

Klar kann man hier und da noch feilen, aber für 1000€ nicht möglich.
Je nachdem ob man bei der CPU ein D0 Stepping will wirds noch mal teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Das heißt, er ist sich nicht sicher, ob er es kaufen will?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Tja entweder du gibst etwas mehr aus und nimmst nen i7 System oder du lässt dir doch noch ein AM3 "aufschwatzen"...^^

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Tja entweder du gibst etwas mehr aus und nimmst nen i7 System oder du lässt dir doch noch ein AM3 "aufschwatzen"...^^
> 
> greetz


 
Ich würde erst mal den alten Kram verkaufen, sonst läuft da gar nichts. 
Sowas kenne ich auch von Bekannten.. Boah, ey, haben will, wenns aber dann losgehen soll, wird gekniffen.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das heißt, er ist sich nicht sicher, ob er es kaufen will?




es ist zu 95% sicher dass er es nimmt!

ich will mir aufjeden Fall auch das zeug schon bestellen bevor ich ihm mein sys gebe...
und wie gesagt ich bin auch bereit etwas drauf zu legen aber wenn es geht nicht ganz so viel  200eus so schmerzgrenze....


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Dann soll er mal die Scheinchen rüberwachsen lassen, dann kann man über ein neues System reden 
Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit der 5% eintrifft bist du sonst um die 1200€ ärmer und hast 2 Rechner


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> es ist zu 95% sicher dass er es nimmt!


 
Dann würde ich die 5% erst mal abwarten und dann schauen, vielleicht kannst du bis dahin auch noch den einen oder anderen Euro extra abzweigen.


----------



## Hound2711 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

habs mal ausprobiert ^^
preise sind von hoh
hab meistens die billigstens komponenten genommen. festplatte weiß ich nicht wieviel du brauchst. zusammenbauen müssteste selbst. denke viel billiger gehts zur zeit nicht. wenn dann kannste vllt am netzteil und dem cpu kühler sparen.

LG Electronics GH22NS30 SATA schwarz bulk                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:140602     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          26,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               26,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade 690 (RC-690)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:129493     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          69,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               69,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  MSI X58 Pro-E, Socket 1366 (7522-070R)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:151557     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          167,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               167,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Corsair Netzteil 520W ATX (CMPSU-520HXEU)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:125871     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          79,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               79,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Gainward GTX 285 Dual Fan 1024MB GDDR3 PCIe 2.0 (0193)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:147440     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          259,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               259,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB SATA II 16MB (HD502IJ)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:134231     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          48,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               48,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320GB SATAII 16MB                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:150052     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          39,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               39,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Scythe Mugen 2 (775/754/939/1366/AM2+)                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:145518     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Bitte Liefertermin per Email anfragen.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          35,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               35,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX DO-Stepping                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:149065     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          248,90 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               248,90                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                                                                  OCZ 6GB Low-Voltage Plat. PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL7                                          
                                        Art.Nr.:145552     Im Wagen seit:                                          28.06.2009                                                                                                                           

*Verfügbarkeit:* Ab Lager lieferbar.                                     


                                                                                  x                                          89,89 €                                         Menge ändern
Löschen                                                                                                                               89,89                                              €                                                                              					 						                                                                                Gesamtpreis: 1067,99 €
                                                                                     Inkl. MwSt. +                                                                                   Versandkosten


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

naja,passt auf er will irgendwann nächste woche auf einer fetten LAN und ist von meinem SYS so begeistert dass er es zimlich gern haben will...ich will aber nicht ohner rechner auskommen müssen also muss ziemlich schnell eine config her!!!es ist auch ein guter kumpel und er wird mich nicht verarschen...die entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen weil ich ihm gesagt hab dass er es sich überlegen soll,er wird es mir morgen sagen!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Genau, das ist das günstigste vom billigen und trotzdem locker über 1000€.
Core i7 ist einfach zu teuer.
Nimm mal anständigen Speicher, ein besseres Board, vernünftige Festplatten und ein anderes Netzteil, dann geht dir sehr schnell das Budget aus.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Na wenn er es dir morgen sagt, dann ist es jetzt recht sinnfrei darüber zu diskutieren da jetzt noch keiner weiß was du am Ende für ein Budget hast


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Gut dann schlage ich vor postest du uns morgen wie er sich nun entschieden hat und dann sehen wir weiter

greetz


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

ja nur jungs er wird es dann vielleicht haben wollen und ich muss mir neu bestellen,also ich wollte es gern morgen wissen was ich mir dann stattdessen zulege...geht mal davon aus dass ich 1200EUS zur verfügung hab!!!
@hound thx,ist schon mal ein anfang

der thread war eigentlich eher so gemeint dass ihr von euch selbst ausgeht und das zusammen tragt was ihr euch zulegen würdet!!!also neues budget ist *1200*...


könnte ein MOD vielleicht aus den 1000 in der überschrift eine 1200 machen???das wäre echt prima


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1000EUR in der Hand!!!*

Das kannste selber ändern 
Einfach im entsprechenden Forum einen Doppelklick hinter der Überschrift machen und neue Überschrift eintragen 

Übrigens mein Vorschlag sieht so aus:

*Preis: 1088,40*
1 x Lian Li PC-60FW schwarz mit Sichtfenster	bei Onetime.de	108,80
1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 285 Dual-Fan, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (0193)	bei Onetime.de	257,90
1 x Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 (Sockel 1366)	bei Onetime.de	58,81
1 x Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3)	bei Onetime.de	202,85
1 x Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB, SATA II (WD6401AALS)	bei Onetime.de	57,90
1 x Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)	bei VV-Computer	74,18
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K3/6G)	bei VV-Computer	81,83
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS30, SATA, schwarz, bulk	bei VV-Computer	18,23
1 x Intel Core i7-920, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80601920)	bei VV-Computer	227,90


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ahh cool habs hinbekommen wie sieht denn dein vorschlag aus???



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das kannste selber ändern
> Einfach im entsprechenden Forum einen Doppelklick hinter der Überschrift machen und neue Überschrift eintragen
> 
> Übrigens mein Vorschlag sieht so aus:
> ...




das sieht doch schon mal ziemlich gut aus
ausser dass mir die Graka mit dem dualfan gar nicht gefällt...und der ram ist doch auch nicht grad der beste mit cl9 oder???


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

So wie er jetzt da oben steht


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

hmm,ok das gehäuse hier wird es wohl eher werden:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black


ach und was meint ihr eigentlich,welcher shop ist der günstigste?ich hab sonst immer bei alternate bestellt aber ich weis auch dass altenate nicht immer der günstigste shop ist...also welcher shop ist günstig und kundenfreundlich?kenn mich ausser mit alternate mit kinem aus...und welcher hat auch so einen pc configurator wie alternate?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Der RAM reicht völlig aus, selbst wenn er CL9 hat, einen Unterschied zu einer besseren Latenz merkt eh keiner^^.
Wenn du auf einen leisen Rechner viel Wert legst solltest du dir aber eine GTX285 mit einer anderen Kühllösung als der Stock umsehen. Die Stock Karten föhnen immer nur vor sich hin bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl...


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der RAM reicht völlig aus, selbst wenn er CL9 hat, einen Unterschied zu einer besseren Latenz merkt eh keiner^^.
> Wenn du auf einen leisen Rechner viel Wert legst solltest du dir aber eine GTX285 mit einer anderen Kühllösung als der Stock umsehen. Die Stock Karten föhnen immer nur vor sich hin bei 40% Lüfterdrehzahl...



nun bin nicht so wirklich ein silent freak und mich stört der lüfter meiner 280er jetzt zb gar nicht...beim zoggen hör ich den eh nicht und im idle ist sie kaum hörbar...aslo das wäre für mich kein prob...mir ist eher das aussehen der karte wichtig  und ich finde das normale design 10x besser


zu dem RAM,der hier ist doch gar nicht so schlecht oder? :http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitss...Plat-PC3-12800U-DDR3-1600-CL7_i7872_84022.htm


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Nunja die alten GTX Karten hat man ja auch noch unter die 40% regeln können :X


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Die Gainward mit den zwei Lüfter ist schon sehr leise, keine Sorge.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> zu dem RAM,der hier ist doch gar nicht so schlecht oder? :Hardware OCZ 6GB Low-Voltage Plat. PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL7 - hoh.de



Naja, es gibt bessere, sagen wirs mal so 
Abgesehen davon braucht man keinen 1600er RAM, das ist eh nur übertakteter 1333er.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

was sagt ihr dazu?

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS

Hardware OCZ 6GB Low-Voltage Plat. PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 CL7 - hoh.de

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » CM Storm » CM Storm SCOUT SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Midi Tower - black

dazu kommt noch ein dvd brenner und noch ne 320gb hdd...rund 1200 mit den alternate preisen...ich schätze es gibt noch günstigere shops oder?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ich würde ja eine GTX275 nehmen, aber ich glaube mit dieser Meinung stehe ich alleine da

greetz


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ja es gibt günstigere Shops.

Beim NT würde ich aber ein anderes nehmen. 600 Watt sind Erstens zu viel und Zweitens ist OCZ auch nicht soo toll. Beim RAM wie gesagt 1333er da der völlig ausreicht.


----------



## Knexi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ich würde als Kühler den Mugen 2 nehmen und als Netzteil ein gutes mit 500 Watt zB Cougar, be quiet Dark Power, Enermax Pro/Modu, Corsair. OCZ ist bei den Netzteilen nicht gerade der Bringer


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eine GTX275 nehmen, aber ich glaube mit dieser Meinung stehe ich alleine da
> 
> greetz


 
Nö, so alleine stehst du nicht da.
Die GTX 275 ist schon um einiges günstiger als die 285 und sooo groß ist der Unterschied nicht.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ich muss sagen dass ich von dem noctua absolut überzeugt bin,die verarbeitung und kühlleistung sind einfach nur gut!hält minen jetzigen prozzi bei 4,1GHz und vollast auf max 58°...aber wen du mir einen trifftigen grund nennst lasse ich mich vielleicht überzeugen,das mit dem cougar NT habe ich auch schon in betracht gezogen und OCZ ist damit abgeschrieben jetzt bracu ich nur einen shop der günstiger ist als Alternate damit ich soviel teile wie möglich beim selben shop bestellen kann und die versandkosten nicht zu hoch werden...eure erfahrungen????



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eine GTX275 nehmen, aber ich glaube mit dieser Meinung stehe ich alleine da
> 
> greetz



naja ich will lieber die 285 bin eher einer der möglichst das beste haben will


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Der Noctua ist schon gut!
Man darf nicht vergessen das man da auch noch 2 sehr gute Lüfter und eine sehr gute WLP dazubekommt!


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

was meint ihr zu dem verlinkten gehäuse von mir???anderen vorschlag?


----------



## Knexi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> ich muss sagen dass ich von dem noctua absolut überzeugt bin,die verarbeitung und kühlleistung sind einfach nur gut!hält minen jetzigen prozzi bei 4,1GHz und vollast auf max 58°...aber wen du mir einen trifftigen grund nennst lasse ich mich vielleicht überzeugen



Laut mehreren Tests kühlt er gleich gut oder besser und kostet deutlich weniger:
Eiskaltmacher.de - Scythe Mugen 2
Scythe Mugen 2 - Schrauben statt Schnellverschluß - Testergebnisse - o.v.e.r.clockers.at
Test: Sechs High-End-Kühler (Seite 4) - 30.05.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu dem verlinkten gehäuse von mir???anderen vorschlag?


 
Wie wäre es mit diesem hier?


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit diesem hier?



an sich auch ganz gut aber da fehlt mir das seitenfenster und so einen großen unterschied kann ich nicht erkennenaber der preis ist verlockend


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ein Seitenfenster kannste dir auch selber reinschneiden


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ein Seitenfenster kannste dir auch selber reinschneiden


 
Was ihr immer mit euren Seitenfenstern habt. 
Wenn das Teil irgendwo hinterm Schreibstisch steht, ist es doch egal, ob man reingucken kann oder nicht.
Oder kriecht ihr ständig am Boden antlang?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Deshalb steht ein schönes Case mit Fenster auch nicht am Boden sondern am Tisch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Deshalb steht ein schönes Case mit Fenster auch nicht am Boden sondern am Tisch!


 
Mein Case steht auch am Tisch, rechts daneben.
Wenn ich ein Seitenfenster hätte, könnte ich nie reingucken, weil ich erst den Tisch beiseite schieben müsste.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

meins steht neben dem tisch so dass ich reinschauen kann zum selbst schneiden habe ich keine möglichkeit und dann kommen wieder die kosten und der zeitaufwand usw... keine zeit


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Dann bist du eben ein besonders schwerer Fall...
Schon mal über einen neuen Schreibtisch nachgedacht? 
Aber jetzt Schluss mit den Sinn-Unsinn-Diskussionen über Seitenteil-Windows. 

Keine Zeit? Das is in ner Stunde erledigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann bist du eben ein besonders schwerer Fall...
> Schon mal über einen neuen Schreibtisch nachgedacht?
> Aber jetzt Schluss mit den Sinn-Unsinn-Diskussionen über Seitenteil-Windows.
> 
> Keine Zeit? Das is in ner Stunde erledigt


 
Plexiglasplatte gekauft, eine Bohrer, Eisensäge und los gehts. 
Das Blech ist so dünn, das kann man auch mit dem Teppichmesser schneiden.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

jo also selbst schneiden ausgeschloßen da kein werkzeug und platz...

wie sieht es nun mit den shops aus?mit welchem ausser alternate habt ihr gute erfahrungen?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Es gibt ne Menge guter Shops.
Wenn du die End-Konfiguration hasst kann man via Geizhals den günstigsten Anbieter raussuchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ich kaufe gerne bei hoh ein und bei Caseking, Alternate nutze ich meist zum gucken, geht bei denen sehr gut.
Atelco ist recht teuer, der Vorteil bei mir ist, ich habe ein Atelco Laden praktisch vor der Haustür.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware


hmm könnt ihr diesen warenkorb einsehen???


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Nein
Einen Warenkorb kannst du nicht verlinken.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ok dann hier screenywas haltet ihr davon?eine hdd hab ich schon...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Mach einen Screenshot davon und poste den.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

wat meint ihr???kann ich bei der zusammenstellung,meinem kumpel mein sys andrehen ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben???ich glaub ich zeig ihm erstmal die zusammenstellung und er sollselbst entscheiden...  er wollte aber definitiv nicht mehr als 1000 ausgeben und ist von meinem jetzigen sys hin und weg...oh man so ein kagg....


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Kannst du so bestellen, kein Thema.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ok thx ich denke wenn dann wird es so werden werde dann wohl auch sowas wie ein Tagebuch machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Jep, mach das, ist immer gut.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Öhm fehlt da nicht noch was?
Sowas wie eine Festplatte


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Hat er doch noch liegen, oder nicht?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Achso, ja zu Ende lesen sollte man schon 
Von daher hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## p00nage (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

und ich würde den i7 920 D0 nehmen  http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/CPU-/-Pr...267GHz-So1366-BOX-DO-Stepping_i8478_94458.htm


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



p00nage schrieb:


> und ich würde den i7 920 D0 nehmen  Hardware Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX DO-Stepping - hoh.de


 
Muss man den extra auswählen?


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ja muss man das?dann werd ich das natürlich auch machen ich denke ich bestell eh lieber telefonisch
gibt es bei tray eigentlich noch einen anderen unterschied ausser dass da kein kühler dabei ist???


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Meist hast du weniger Gewährleistung, bzw. ist nicht gesichert, dass es eine neue CPU ist. Es kann auch ein Rückläufer sein.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

hmm...also dann sicher gehen und boxed oder wie?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Jo, tray CPUs sind eigentlich nur für OEM Hersteller gedacht. Die schrauben sowieso meist immer ihre eigene Kühllösung auf die CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> hmm...also dann sicher gehen und boxed oder wie?


 
Der Boxed kostet ja nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel mehr, würde ich schon nehmen.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

jo ich hatte einfach nur versucht so billig wie möglich zu halten...aber die euros sind noch drinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Bei 1200€ komms auf 20 nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

da ist was dran


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

In einigen Fällen (siehe 940BE) ist tray sogar noch teuer.
Also ich rate definitiv zu boxed, auch wenn du ohnehin einen eigenen Lüfter raufschraubst!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ich habe noch diverse Boxed Lüfter liegen.


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Und wofür brauchen wir die gerade?
haha
Aber ansonsten klingt ja gut.
Meinst du, dass sich die gut wieder befestigen lassen, wenn der neue mal zickt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



Pacemaker schrieb:


> Und wofür brauchen wir die gerade?
> haha
> Aber ansonsten klingt ja gut.
> Meinst du, dass sich die gut wieder befestigen lassen, wenn der neue mal zickt?


 
Na ja, wenn der Kühler mal im Eimer geht, habe ich wenigstens noch einen liegen, mit dem man die Tage bis zum neuen überbrücken kann.
Außerdem, wenn ein Bekannter mal einen Kühler braucht, wofür auch immer, dann hab ich was da.


----------



## DonBes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ein paar boxed habe ich auch rum liegen aber daß die auf dem 1366er sockel passen bezweifel ich habt ihr sooo viele i7 schon gehabt oder was???


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> ein paar boxed habe ich auch rum liegen aber daß die auf dem 1366er sockel passen bezweifel ich habt ihr sooo viele i7 schon gehabt oder was???


 
Ich kenne nur einen, der einen i7 hat und der hat auch Boxed gekauft.


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Japp.
Boxed muss sein.

Und nein, ich kenne ebenfalls nur einen "Proll" mit i7 
Srry, aber in meinen Augen ist das zu viel.
955BE ist mein Ding.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Keine Angst, den Core i7 Anbeter habe ich schnell wieder auf den Teppich geholt. 
Wir haben Game Verlgeiche gemacht und sein i7 war nicht mal die Bohne schneller als mein 940. 
Ausgelacht habe ich ihn, weil er 2 Riesen reingedrückt hat.


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ja, richtig so.
Ich bin auch eher der AMD-Verfechter und kann es nicht verstehen, wesh man soviel Geld ausgeben sollte.
Kauft man einen Komplett-PC und hat nen Intel, okay, aber warum sollte ich das sonst wollen?

Zählt P/L gar nichts mehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



Pacemaker schrieb:


> Ja, richtig so.
> Ich bin auch eher der AMD-Verfechter und kann es nicht verstehen, wesh man soviel Geld ausgeben sollte.
> Kauft man einen Komplett-PC und hat nen Intel, okay, aber warum sollte ich das sonst wollen?
> 
> Zählt P/L gar nichts mehr?


 
Wieso kaufen sich Leute eine C-Klasse oder 3er BMW, sicher nicht wegen des guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses.


----------



## DonBes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso kaufen sich Leute eine C-Klasse oder 3er BMW, sicher nicht wegen des guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses.




hehe so ungefähr seh ich das auch
außerdem glaub ich kaum dass die AMDs besser beim rendern und solchen sachen sind
was auch komisch ist dass man immer nur AMD fanboys hört,die sagen "warum kaufst du dir kein AMD??" ehrlich ich bin dieser diskussion überdrüssig...soll doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...ich hatte AMD und will es nicht mehr weil ich immer im hinterkopf hab "der große intel ist besser"  ich glaub das ist auch der grund der fanboys,sie müßen das irgendwie kompensieren und reden sich und jedem anderen ein,der AMD ist besser weil er ein bessers P/L-verhältnis hat...hat er vielleicht auch aber er ist nie besser nur billiger,auch nicht schlecht oder so aber sicher nicht besser^^ich will aber gern das beste haben und leg auch was drauf dafür 
naja bitte fühlt euch nicht angegriffen,ich wollte keinem zu nahe tretten


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Haha
Vollkommen okay, ich brauch auch nicht diskutieren, ich gönne es dir und ehrlich gesagt spricht einfach ein bisschen Neid da raus.
Ja, ich würde wohl meist AMD nehmen, aber würde Intel billiger, wäre Intel erste Wahl.

i7 klingt zu gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



Pacemaker schrieb:


> Haha
> Vollkommen okay, ich brauch auch nicht diskutieren, ich gönne es dir und ehrlich gesagt spricht einfach ein bisschen Neid da raus.
> Ja, ich würde wohl meist AMD nehmen, aber würde Intel billiger, wäre Intel erste Wahl.
> 
> i7 klingt zu gut


 
Mir reicht mein AMD System, ich habe genug Leistung damit.


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Aber ein i7 wäre schon nett, auch wenn unnütz für mich bei dem Preis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



Pacemaker schrieb:


> Aber ein i7 wäre schon nett, auch wenn unnütz für mich bei dem Preis.


 
Wenn es unnütz ist, wieso ist es dann nett?


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Wieso ist eine C-Klasse nett, wenn du in günstigeren Autos mehr Stauraum haben kannst, mindestens genauso viel Leistung da ist und auch geil aussieht?

Man muss halt immer von iwas träumen  und das fängt bei mir gut an, wenn ich das höre.
Aber nicht falsch verstehen, selbst will ich es gar nicht unbedingt haben.
Ich bin nur beeindruckt davon, wieviel Leute für ihr Sys ausgeben.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Muss das jetzt hier weiter vertieft werden?

greetz


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Muss das jetzt hier weiter vertieft werden?
> 
> greetz


 
Das Niveau ist halt noch zu hoch um diese Zeit.


----------



## DonBes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Muss das jetzt hier weiter vertieft werden?
> 
> greetz



und wenn schon???wo ist das problem???wenn es dich nich anregt warum postest du dann??


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



DonBes schrieb:


> und wenn schon???wo ist das problem???wenn es dich nich anregt warum postest du dann??


 
Hast du denn jetzt alles beisammen, was du für dein neues System haben willst?


----------



## DonBes (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

jo ich denke es bleibt so wie in dem warenkorb,ausser der prozzi der wird ausgetauscht gegen den boxedOS wird bis zum release win7 werden und danach gekauft jetzt noch morgen abwarten wie er sich entscheidet ihr werdet es aber wohl morgen nicht erfahren oder dann ganz spät weil arbeit und dann 3jähriges mit freundin rum spießen na mal sehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Sag einfach bescheid, ob es was wird.


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

sry das ich jetzt erst schreib aber bei den geringen aufpreis würde ich den boxed D0 nehmen denn er geht einfach besser als des alte stepping und würde es deshalb nicht riskieren  

ps: hab ich auch so gemacht und hab ihn hier schon liegen nur board speicher und hdd fehlen noch


----------



## Pacemaker (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Das interessiert mich jetzt aber auch.
Thema abonniert.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



Pacemaker schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt aber auch.
> Thema abonniert.



Das ist wunderbar, allerdings musst du dafür nichts posten sondern machst das einfach so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

und wie siehts jetzt aus ? hast dein sys verkauft ? mein i7 läuft schon


----------



## labernet (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

hätte mir wahrscheinlich auch ein i7 gekauft, wenns geld dagewesen wäre, aber der 955 hat ein recht gutes p/l verhältnis, warum ich zu dem gegriffen hab.

ich weiß nicht ob das mit der graka zu diesem zeitpunkt eine gute idee ist, warum nicht ne schwächere, 300 euro sparen und dann in paar monaten ne ati 5xxx oder nvidia g(t)300 holen? das ist mein plan derzeit ^^


----------



## tonyx86 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

cooler plan...


----------



## labernet (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

ja vor 2 monaten, kurz vor der ankündigung der neuen grafikkarten, hätte ich ne gtx275 oder ne 4890 gekauft


----------



## DonBes (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

hi leute...eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht,er nimmt mein rechner für 1000  aber leider erst gegen ende diesen monats 
das mit den neuen grakas hatte ich auch schon überlegt allerdings dachte ich mir dass die neuen am anfang auch wieder so teuer sein werden wie damals die GTX280 und soviel will ich dann nicht ausgeben...die 285 ist eine ausreichend gute karte und wenn die es nicht mehr macht dann sind die preise der neuen karten auch wieder gesunken und ich kann mir die dann auch noch holen vielleicht mitte oder ende nächsten jahres...ich hoffe auch dass die preise in 3 wochen noch etwas gesunken sind für alles was ich haben will hoffe ihr seit jetzt nicht ganz so entäuscht
dafür werd ich sowas wie ein tagebuch vom zusammenbau machen...nennt man das tagebuch???also bis später erstmal


hi leutz...wartet ihr noch?
mal ne andere frage zu dem Thema...würdet ihr überhaupt so einen tausch machen?lohnt sich das von q9650,der locker 4,3GHz@lukü mit 1,33V macht,auf I7 umzurüsten?


----------



## DonBes (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Sooo Leute,langsam Gehts los die erste Bestellung ist heute raus gegangen,es ist die Graka undzwar diese hier: Hardware XFX GTX 285 690M BE 1024MB PCIe (GX-285X-ZWBA) inkl. Assasins Creed USK 16 - hoh.de

der Rest wird die Tage bestellt,wenn die 1000 eingegangen sind,hab den günstigsten Händler noch nicht ganz ausgemacht aber vermutlich wird es Mindfactory...habt ihr einen anderen Tip für mich?
Sry für Doppelpost aber anders bekomm ich den Thread ja nich hoch


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Ich bestelle oft bei Alternate, HOH oder hole es bei K&M / Arlt ab.


----------



## DonBes (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Alternate ist an sich auch mein Favorit allerdings auch meist teurer als andere...bei Mindfactory scheint es mir so,dass die zurzeit beliebtesten Komponenten,immer teuerer als überall anders sind...ich suche Alternativen...


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

hardwareversand.de - Startseite
nicht so viel auswahl aber man kann sich da immer alles zusammensuchen außer man muss unbedingt etwas bestimmtes haben


----------



## DonBes (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

hmm also Hardwareversand scheint sehr interessant...ich glaube Ram,NT und Board für welches ich mich interessiere,war bisher in keinem Shop günstiger...danke für den Tip wie ist bei denen der Support?

und noch ne Frage oder sollte ich lieber einen neuen Fred aufmachen?!

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black

Neuer Thread dafür besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Hmm, das Case kenne ich jetzt nicht, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht der Fan von Fronttüren bin.

Mach doch einen Thread im Gehäusebereich auf.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*

Das ist doch dieses Gehäuse indem man die Hardware 90° gedreht einbaut. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Abgesehen davon gefällt es mir auch nicht^^


----------



## DonBes (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1200EUR in der Hand!!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, das Case kenne ich jetzt nicht, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht der Fan von Fronttüren bin.
> 
> Mach doch einen Thread im Gehäusebereich auf.



Ich glaube das ist gar keine richtige Fronttür
Naja hab grad gesehn,dass es verschiedene threads gibt aber schlau werd ich daraus nicht...Das Gehäuse hat es mir angetan allerdings weis ich eben nicht wie das dann ist wenn ich zb eine WaKü später aufrüsten möchte...ich hab auch keine Vorstellung wie groß das Case ist-.-
Hat auch keinen Frontlüfter was allerdings bei einer Wakü nicht ganz so schlimm wäre Fragen über Fragen...
das hier 





ruhe-im-karton schrieb:


> Habe das Raven nun auch. Bin sehr enttäuscht. Die Mängelliste ist lang    Man sollte auf E-ATX verzichten und das Mainboard tiefer setzen, dann klappt ddas auch mit dem Kabeln am I/O Port.
> 
> Kabeldurchführungen für ATX Boards fehlen oder sind nicht richtig zugänglich.
> 
> ...



klingt nicht grad ermutigend


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2009)

Da ist so'ne Klappe vor, die nach unten geschoben werden muss, habs jetzt mal genauer angeguckt.
Das ist ja noch billiger als eine Fronttür. 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Aldi Rechner, wo man auch immer eine Klappe aufmacht um an die Frontanschlüsse zu kommen.

OK, wenns dir gefällt, dann schau genau hin, ob er deinen Erwartungen entspricht, mir sagt das Gehäuse nicht zu.


----------



## DonBes (20. Juli 2009)

Also die Optik finde ich schon ziemlich nice aber ich hab eben Angst,dass es irgendwie billig verbaut ist und ich meine Kabel nicht schön verstecken kann usw...also einfach Angst dass die Funktionalität mit dem Aussehen nicht mithalten kann  
Ich hab ja zur Zeit das A+ Twin Engine und wollte als nächstes etwas dezenteres...Das CM Storm fand ich ja ganz nice aber dieses Meshgitterzeug ist immer so eine Staubfänger,weshalb ich mich eben auch nicht so richtig dafür entscheiden kann...naja und das HAF hat mittlerweile auch jeder dritte...ick wees och nich  Empfehlungen eurerseits?


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Juli 2009)

Also einige in meinem Freundeskreis schwören ja auf das Thermaltake Spedo... ich bin nicht gerade überzeugt von der Plastik-Orgie... soll aber eine gute Qualität bieten - bin bis jetzt nur noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Spedo Serie » Thermaltake Spedo Advance VI90001W2Z - Black Metal Window


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Also einige in meinem Freundeskreis schwören ja auf das Thermaltake Spedo... ich bin nicht gerade überzeugt von der Plastik-Orgie... soll aber eine gute Qualität bieten - bin bis jetzt nur noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » Spedo Serie » Thermaltake Spedo Advance VI90001W2Z - Black Metal Window



Hmm,naja das Design gefällt mir nicht wirklich mit dem Silber da


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Hmm,naja das Design gefällt mir nicht wirklich mit dem Silber da


Soll die komplette Optik schwarz sein? Dann würde ich dir sonst das HAF932 zuraten - ich weiß, das haben viele, aber das bleibt nun mal nicht aus.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juli 2009)

wie wärs mit einen von den hier
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li
schlicht und schön

beim raven muss ich ehrlich sagen zuviel plastik für das geld


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einen von den hier
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li
> schlicht und schön


 
Hast du ein bestimmtes im Auge?
Weil, günstig sind sie ja nicht.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> beim raven muss ich ehrlich sagen zuviel plastik für das geld


 
Jep, kann ich dir nur zustimmen, sieht nicht doll aus.


----------



## phil2611 (21. Juli 2009)

Oder wie wärs mit dem: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Soll die komplette Optik schwarz sein? Dann würde ich dir sonst das HAF932 zuraten - ich weiß, das haben viele, aber das bleibt nun mal nicht aus.



Jup am liebsten wäre mir komplett schwarz




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einen von den hier
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li
> schlicht und schön
> 
> beim raven muss ich ehrlich sagen zuviel plastik für das geld




jo das sind ja auch meine bedenken...





phil2611 schrieb:


> Oder wie wärs mit dem: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - RC-690 Serie » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition



Jo das hab ich auch schon im Auge gehabt,es ist eines von denen die in der engeren Auswahl sind aber irgendwie auch wieder nichts besonderes daran...
Was ich vielleicht erwähnen sollte ist,dass der Innenraum auch schwarz sein soll


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du ein bestimmtes im Auge?
> Weil, günstig sind sie ja nicht.



naja beim gehäuse ist die frage was ist er bereit zu zahlen 
wie hatt er sich das mit der wakü vorgestellt 
soll die komplett intern sein oder baut er dann nen mora an die seitenwand
und dann wieder was gefällt ihn


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> naja beim gehäuse ist die frage was ist er bereit zu zahlen
> wie hatt er sich das mit der wakü vorgestellt
> soll die komplett intern sein oder baut er dann nen mora an die seitenwand
> und dann wieder was gefällt ihn



Naja ich dachte an max 200 eus für das Case,bei de Wasserkühlung wäre mir an sich egal ob intern oder extern solange ich nicht am Case bohren muss...
wie krass schwer es sein kann wenn man so viel Auswahl hat


----------



## phil2611 (21. Juli 2009)

@Donbes: Das Gehäuse hab ich mir vor kurzem gekauft, leider musste ich feststellen, dass das Fenster nicht blau ist, sondern nur eine Plexiglasscheibe ist


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

Das sieht man auf den Bildern aber auch


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

naja das wäre jetzt auch nicht soo wild mit dem Fenster


----------



## phil2611 (21. Juli 2009)

Leider habs ich nich gesehn. 
Is ja egal. Kann ja noch LEDs einbauen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juli 2009)

naja dann macht es sinn das du dir ein midi gehäuse kaufst und dann einen mora an der seite montierst

am besten du schaust einfach bei caseking nach welche dir gefallen und kannst ja dann nochmal fragen
die wären zb. welche
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7F Midi-Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 9 Serie » Lian Li PC-9B Midi Tower - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black

das gehäuse gefällt mir optisch auch sehr gut
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-FT01B Fortress - black


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> naja dann macht es sinn das du dir ein midi gehäuse kaufst und dann einen mora an der seite montierst
> 
> am besten du schaust einfach bei caseking nach welche dir gefallen und kannst ja dann nochmal fragen
> die wären zb. welche
> ...




naja eigentlich alle voll Ok aber irgendwie auch nix besonderes...keine Hinkucker irgendwie  ich weis,ich weis ich übertreibe mit meiner Wählerichkeit


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juli 2009)

nö du übertreibst nicht das gehäuse muss dir gefallen nicht uns

würde mir auch nie eins kaufen was mir nicht gefällt

da hilft nur alle gehäuse bei caseking abklappern und nach deinem geschmack eins raussuchen


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> nö du übertreibst nicht das gehäuse muss dir gefallen nicht uns
> 
> würde mir auch nie eins kaufen was mir nicht gefällt
> 
> da hilft nur alle gehäuse bei caseking abklappern und nach deinem geschmack eins raussuchen



naja das is ja das Prob da sind sooo viele und an jedem hab ich was auszusetzen...wenn eins gefällt dann ist zb der Innenraum nicht schwarz,wenn die Kleinigkeiten passen dann fetzt das Design nicht-.- usw usw...


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dem -> Scythe Fenriswolf (SCFW-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Juli 2009)

ja wer die wahl hat hat die qual 

also was auffälligkeit angeht ist das raven echt einzigartig da gibts nur noch dieses was optisch sehr auffälig ist
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 888 Serie » Lian Li PC-888 Big Tower - Special Edition

vom raven kommt ja bald die 2te version raus aber die finde ich ist optisch auch wieder bissl zum standart geworden
Silverstone stellt Raven 2-Case aus (Update: neue Bilder + Fortress FT02 und GD04) - Silverstone, Raven, Computex, 2009, Fortress FT02, HTPC

aber wenn dir das raven so gefällt dann schau mal ob dus nicht in einem shop bei dir in der nähe mal genauer anschauen kannst


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem -> Scythe Fenriswolf (SCFW-1000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland




naja Seitenfenster oder so ähnlich sollte schon sein und dann ist der schon wieder so stanni...




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ja wer die wahl hat hat die qual
> 
> also was auffälligkeit angeht ist das raven echt einzigartig da gibts nur noch dieses was optisch sehr auffälig ist
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 888 Serie » Lian Li PC-888 Big Tower - Special Edition
> ...



haha jo die SE von Lian Li hat auch was aber kitsch gehört irgendwie auch zu seinen Eigenschaften  und 500 latten???Naja nich wirklich,aber auffällig aufjedenfall
Bei dem Raven2 bin ich auch deiner Meinung...irgendwie nix besonderes..

Den Raven haben die ganzen Händler hier bei uns nicht  wenn ich den mal von der Nähe betrachten könnte dann würde mir die Entscheidung sicher nicht so schwer fallen aber im Moment ist er,was die Optik angeht,mein absoluter Favorit...nur habe ich eben Angst vor der Verarbeitung und wie ich innen die Kabel verlegen kann usw.,das soll ja nicht besonders gut gehen

Edit:
Ach ich hab mich jetzt für das Raven entschieden!Mal was anderes und was bei diesem Case aufjedenfall zu 110% stimmt ist die Optik Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht


----------



## AlexFCB87 (21. Juli 2009)

Also ich find dieses Gehäuse einfach genial (ka wie ihr es findet^^). Das wurde doch von der pcgh super getestet (nur ohne Window).

Hier aber mit Window! :
Gehäuse & Netzteile Xigmatek Midgard mit Fenster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE1O...dgard-midi-tower.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DonBes (21. Juli 2009)

Nun ja ich hab mich für das Raven entschieden und werde es auch nehmen
Case hat sich also erledigt Ich warte jetzt bis das Geld vom Kumpel eingegangen ist dann wird der Rest bestellt


"Update" 

also es wird doch nicht das Raven sondern das hier:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Antec/Antec-Nine-Hundred-Two::11845.html

So sieht es also jetzt aus:

1   Noctua NH-U12P SE1366                  
2   Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 X58 So1366 DDR3               
3   be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W     
4   Antec Nine Hundred Two schwarz      
5   XFX GTX 285 670M XXX 1024MB PCIe     
6   LG Electronics GH22LS30 SATA schwarz bulk          
7   OCZ 4GB Intel Extreme KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL7  
8   Intel Core i7 920 4x2.67GHz So1366 BOX D0-Stepping

HDD hab ich schon...
Segnet ihr es ab?


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

sorry 4 doppel 

na los absegnen


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2009)

Der RAM ist Müll. Der braucht :  1.75V  und das ist zu viel für DDR3.
Da gibt es besseren RAM als diesen hier, wie zB: GeIL Value DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-24 (DDR3-1333) (GV36GB1333C7TC) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ebenso kann man beim i7 auch gleich auf Tripple Chanel setzten.


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

Naja man lernt nie aus,ich dachte 1,75V sind ok...was isn da so Stanndard?Tripple Channel schien mir nicht notwendig...hab es leider bevor du geantwortet hast bestellt ...da war wieder die Ungeduld 
Hmm,man kann ja später mit dem Ram noch was machen


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2009)

Die Standardspannung ist für DDR3 1,5 Volt 
Der i7 ist afaik bis 1,65V freigegeben. Der Speichercontroller vom Intel ist regelrecht eine Mimose, da hält der Controller von AM3 CPUs mehr aus.
Das Tripple Chanel nix bringt ist schon wahr, aber wer hat der hat nicht wahr? Kann man schön angeben damit


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

Standard ist 1,5 Volt, Trippel Channel Kits mit 1,65 Volt gibts genügend, such dir da eins aus.


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Standardspannung ist für DDR3 1,5 Volt
> Der i7 ist afaik bis 1,65V freigegeben. Der Speichercontroller vom Intel ist regelrecht eine Mimose, da hält der Controller von AM3 CPUs mehr aus.
> Das Tripple Chanel nix bringt ist schon wahr, aber wer hat der hat nicht wahr? Kann man schön angeben damit



heißt das ich könnte Stress haben wenn der Ram mit 1,75 läuft?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Standard ist 1,5 Volt, Trippel Channel Kits mit 1,65 Volt gibts genügend, such dir da eins aus.



Wie gesagt die Bestellung ist bereits raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> heißt das ich könnte Stress haben wenn der Ram mit 1,75 läuft?


 
 Jep, im schlimmsten Fall kann die CPU kaputt gehen.



DonBes schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Bestellung ist bereits raus


 
Dann tausch die Speicher wieder um, sollte nicht so schwer sein. Einfach mal beim Laden anrufen/mailen und nachfragen.


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

hmm Jungs muss kurz auf Arbeit,bin später wieder da...ich muss mal sehen,hab schon ne Email bekommen dass es versendet wurde


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2009)

Naja dann kannst du ihn ja wieder zurücksenden und ihn umtauschen


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja dann kannst du ihn ja wieder zurücksenden und ihn umtauschen


 
Ich schätze so wird es werden hab null bock meinen neuen Prozzi zu schrotten 
Ich frag mich nur,wenn das so gefährlich für den Prozzi ist,warum machen die Hersteller sowas???


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ich schätze so wird es werden hab null bock meinen neuen Prozzi zu schrotten
> Ich frag mich nur,wenn das so gefährlich für den Prozzi ist,warum machen die Hersteller sowas???


 
Weil der RAM sicher für Sockel 775 ist, es gibt ja extra Trippel Channel, bei denen die Spannung die Grenze nicht überschreitet.


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil der RAM sicher für Sockel 775 ist, es gibt ja extra Trippel Channel, bei denen die Spannung die Grenze nicht überschreitet.



Hmm,ich dachte der DDR3 Ram wäre für die neuen 1366 und AM3 Sockel raus gekommen...naja wieder was gelernt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Hmm,ich dachte der DDR3 Ram wäre für die neuen 1366 und AM3 Sockel raus gekommen...naja wieder was gelernt


 
Es gibt genügend Sockel 775 Boards, die DDR3 brauchen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juli 2009)

oder die ddr2 und ddr3 unterstützen wie bei meine p35c-ds3r


----------



## DonBes (22. Juli 2009)

Hmm,wusste zwar dass es diese Boards gibt und aber hatte noch nichts von der Standardspannung für DDR3 gehört...dass mit dem i7 und den 1,65 höre ich heute zum ersten mal


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2009)

Naja, noch ist es ja nicht zu spät


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Hmm,wusste zwar dass es diese Boards gibt und aber hatte noch nichts von der Standardspannung für DDR3 gehört...dass mit dem i7 und den 1,65 höre ich heute zum ersten mal


 
Na ja, Standardspannung für DDR3 ist 1,5 Volt.
Da man bei Intel gemerkt hat, dass auch ihre CPUs wegbrennen, wenn die RAM Spannung zu hoch ist (und dafür hatte man AMD jahrelang ausgelacht, jetzt haben die bei Intel das gleiche Dilemma ) musste man den Hinweis rausgeben, dass die Obergrenze für Core i7 eben jede 1,65 Volt ist, die heute die Trippel Channel Kits haben.
AM3 CPUs kannst du mit 1,7 Volt betreiben, aber möglichst nicht mehr.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

Denkt ihr der Ram könnte mit 1,65 laufen?Aber dann ist wohl nicht viel mit Ocen oder?Da hab ich mich aber doof angestellt
Der Ram hat übrigens 1,7V standard...vielleicht läuft er ja auch mit 1,65V


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Könnte, würde, täte, vielleicht, eventuell, könnte sein..  

Und nein mit OC ists dann wohl nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Denkt ihr der Ram könnte mit 1,65 laufen?Aber dann ist wohl nicht viel mit Ocen oder?Da hab ich mich aber doof angestellt
> Der Ram hat übrigens 1,7V standard...vielleicht läuft er ja auch mit 1,65V


 
Er wird auch mit 1,5 Volt laufen, aber dann eben nicht mehr mit den Timings, die draufstehen.
Am besten du tauscht ihn um.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

Na das hat echt den richtigen erwischt bin so einer der,wenn er was haben will,es immer sofort haben muss  und jetzt auch noch zurückschicken und wieder neu bestellen und wieder warten...bäääääh 
Geduld ist eine Tugend die ich nicht zu den meinen zählen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Na ja, da kommst du nun jetzt nicht mehr herum, tut mir Leid für dich.
Nächstes mal vorher fragen.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Oder geduldiger sein


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

Ick wees,ick wees,ihr habt ja recht  und ich hab es nicht anders verdient-.-
Jezz klemm ich mich an die Vorfreude und red mir ein "Vorfreude ist...blabla"


----------



## tonyx86 (23. Juli 2009)

... die schönste freude.

aber auch jedes warten hat einmal ein ende


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

tonyx86 schrieb:


> ... die schönste freude.
> 
> aber auch jedes warten hat einmal ein ende



da ist was dran

ausserdem wollte ich sowas wie ein Tagebuch mit Bildern,vom Zusammenbau machen und hab noch keine Cam und weis bis jezz auch noch nicht wo und ob ich eine auftreiben kann...fast alle Kumpels im Urlaub usw...na ma sehn...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> da ist was dran
> 
> ausserdem wollte ich sowas wie ein Tagebuch mit Bildern,vom Zusammenbau machen und hab noch keine Cam und weis bis jezz auch noch nicht wo und ob ich eine auftreiben kann...fast alle Kumpels im Urlaub usw...na ma sehn...


 
ein Tagebuch ist immer sehr interessant, schaue ich bestimmt mal öfters vorbei. Eine Kamera organisiert du schon.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ein Tagebuch ist immer sehr interessant, schaue ich bestimmt mal öfters vorbei. Eine Kamera organisiert du schon.



Ich geb mir Mühe freue mich wenn ihr an meiner Freude teil haben wollt

Noch mal zu dem Ram,wenn ich also die Latenzen zb auf 8-8-8-24 setze, könnte ich den Ram mit 1,65V betreiben und unter umständen auch Ocen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ich geb mir Mühe freue mich wenn ihr an meiner Freude teil haben wollt
> 
> Noch mal zu dem Ram,wenn ich also die Latenzen zb auf 8-8-8-24 setze, könnte ich den Ram mit 1,65V betreiben und unter umständen auch Ocen oder?


 
Du kannst dir auch gleich RAM kaufen, der CL7 macht. 
Ist halt eine Frage des Geldes.
Hier, ist doch fast geschenkt.  KLICK


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch gleich RAM kaufen, der CL7 macht.
> Ist halt eine Frage des Geldes.
> Hier, ist doch fast geschenkt.  KLICK



hahaha lol ufjeden  

ne aber ich dachte ich kann den Ram ja erstmal ranstecken und so den neuen PC wenigstens für 1-2 Tage laufen lassen  kann es nämlich kaum erwarten

was meint ihr zu dem?

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitss...10667U-DDR3-1333-CL7-PK-Serie_i3583_94558.htm


PS: wie macht man das eigentlich,dass hinter dem Wort zb "hier" dann ein Link steckt?Kann mir einer das mal erklären?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> hahaha lol ufjeden
> 
> ne aber ich dachte ich kann den Ram ja erstmal ranstecken und so den neuen PC wenigstens für 1-2 Tage laufen lassen  kann es nämlich kaum erwarten
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ein sehr gutes Kit, kannst du kaufen. 

Du musst das Wort hinschreiben, das den Link haben soll und es dann markieren.
Oben in der Leiste des Eingabefensters ist eine kleine blaue Weltkugel zu sehen, dort klickst du drauf und gibts den Link ein (Copy/Paste), fertig.
So in etwa.... KLICK


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Oder so...


```
[url=www.google.de]Google.de[/url]
```


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

Klick

sooo? "TEST"

lol ja cool 

THX


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Perfekt.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

Hey Jungs,gestern gegen 15Uhr bei HoH bestellt und jezz ist ist die Hälfte da
Der Prozzi ist noch nich da und der Ram muss wieder zurück
Und sagt mal,die GTX285,hat die nur 2x *6* PIN Stromanschlüsse?Sollte nicht 1x6 und 1x8 sein?


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Juli 2009)

Nein wozu auch?
Die braucht das halt nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Und sagt mal,die GTX285,hat die nur 2x *6* PIN Stromanschlüsse?Sollte nicht 1x6 und 1x8 sein?


 
Nein, die GTX 280 hatte noch 6 und 8 Pin gehabt, aber die neue Fertigung in 55nm senkt die Stromaufnahme, sodass die GTX 285 mit 2x 6 Pins auskommt.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, die GTX 280 hatte noch 6 und 8 Pin gehabt, aber die neue Fertigung in 55nm senkt die Stromaufnahme, sodass die GTX 285 mit 2x 6 Pins auskommt.



Jo das hab ich mir fast gedachtnur dachte ich erst,nicht dass die mir ausversehn nur eine 260er eingepackt haben

Hmm jezz heißt es warten auf den Prozzi und Ram...irgendwie kann ich nicht mit Kreditkarte zahlen,warum auch immer...da ich aber den Prozzi unbedingt über Kreditkarte laufen lassen will,muss ich wohl warten und mal Nachforschen was da los ist-.-da ist es mit dem Ram dann auch nicht so schlimm und wie es aussieht bekomm ich ech auch keine Cam ran...Kumpels sind fast alle ausgeflogen oder brauchen ihre selbst...


Dann mal zu den ersten Eindrücken:

Als erstes mal das Case...also bisher bereue ich rein gar nix,es macht ein sehr kompakten Eindruck,echt Top Verarbeitung und ein edlen Eindruck macht es,da kann mein jetziges A+ in keinster Weise mithalten und das Raven ist auch vergessen...da gibt es keine größeren Spalten oder sowas,alles passt ordentlich in einander und aufeinander und nix ist schief...mal sehen ob irgendwas störendes auffällt wenn alles zusammengebaut wird...

Die Graka...sie läuft grad in meinem noch System...aufjeden Fall  für XFX!Assasins Creed und 3dmark Vantage liegen bei und das zu dem Preis^^da könnten sich andere Hersteller mal was abkucken^^Läuft bestens,der Lüfter dürfte mit 40% laufen und ich kann ihn nicht hören...kein Fiepen oder ähnliches...brachte bei 3dmark 06 18451Pkt (CPU @3,6GHz,Graka@Stock),mit der alten GTX280@285 waren es 1000Pkt weniger bei gleichen restlichen Einstellungen und Komponenten
Ein Mancko gibt es für mich,die Rückseite der Graka ist nicht verdeckt  ich finde es schöner wenn man das PCB nicht sehen kann und es wie bei der alten Karte verdeckt ist,hätte gut zum restlichen schwarz des Gehäuses gepasst aber naja,darüber werd ich schon hinwegsehen können,wenigstens ist es schwarz

Das NT...dazu kann ich noch nicht viel sagen nur dass es gut aussieht und alles schön verpackt ist

Board...siehe NT,das übliche was mitgeliefert wird und vom Aussehen beeindruckt es mich nicht wirklich weil mein jetziges fast genau so aussieht...mal abwarten was es kann

Und der Rest ist eher nebensächlich oder nicht da 

Das waren jetzt mal nur die ersten Eindrücke


PS: Ich staune über HOH!!!Gestern am Nachmittag bestellt und heute Früh schon da,beeindruckend


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

Dass das PCB nicht mehr verpackt ist, habe ich bei meiner auch festgestellt und finde es schade, aber letztendlich egal.
HOH ist recht schnell, immer ein Pluspunkt, wenn man schnell was braucht.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Jo das hab ich mir fast gedachtnur dachte ich erst,nicht dass die mir ausversehn nur eine 260er eingepackt haben
> 
> Hmm jezz heißt es warten auf den Prozzi und Ram...irgendwie kann ich nicht mit Kreditkarte zahlen,warum auch immer...da ich aber den Prozzi unbedingt über Kreditkarte laufen lassen will,muss ich wohl warten und mal Nachforschen was da los ist-.-da ist es mit dem Ram dann auch nicht so schlimm und wie es aussieht bekomm ich ech auch keine Cam ran...Kumpels sind fast alle ausgeflogen oder brauchen ihre selbst...
> 
> ...




Hast du vielleicht eine abweichende Lieferadresse angegeben? Die Haendler schicken oft nur an die Adressen auf die die Kreditkarte registriert ist.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht eine abweichende Lieferadresse angegeben? Die Haendler schicken oft nur an die Adressen auf die die Kreditkarte registriert ist.



Ne es ist keine abweichende Lieferadresse...ich hatte am Montag eine Graka über die Kreditkarte bestellt und das ging auch ganz normal aber da die nicht liefern konnten und keine Liefertermin ansagen konnten hab ich es Stornieren lassen und seitdem kann ich irgendwie nicht mehr bestellenIch weis nicht ob es damit was zutun hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ne es ist keine abweichende Lieferadresse...ich hatte am Montag eine Graka über die Kreditkarte bestellt und das ging auch ganz normal aber da die nicht liefern konnten und keine Liefertermin ansagen konnten hab ich es Stornieren lassen und seitdem kann ich irgendwie nicht mehr bestellenIch weis nicht ob es damit was zutun hat


 
Sowas hatte ich auch mal gehabt.
Deine Kreditkartennummer wird vom Onlineladen geblackt und es dauert, bis sie wieder geht.
Einfach mal eine Mail hinschicken und nachfragen.


----------



## DonBes (23. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich auch mal gehabt.
> Deine Kreditkartennummer wird vom Onlineladen geblackt und es dauert, bis sie wieder geht.
> Einfach mal eine Mail hinschicken und nachfragen.



Hmm das denk ich auch...ich hab allerdings dort schon angerufen und der letzte Mitarbeiter der noch da war konnte mir da nicht helfen...ich ruf einfach Morgen noch mal an mal sehen...mein Rücksendeantrag für den Ram kommt auch nicht und den hab ich gegen 18 Uhr gestellt^^wollte das Morgen wenn ich auf Arbeit geh mit nehmen-.-diese ganzen Verzögerungen sind zum speien...


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Hmm das denk ich auch...ich hab allerdings dort schon angerufen und der letzte Mitarbeiter der noch da war konnte mir da nicht helfen...ich ruf einfach Morgen noch mal an mal sehen...mein Rücksendeantrag für den Ram kommt auch nicht und den hab ich gegen 18 Uhr gestellt^^wollte das Morgen wenn ich auf Arbeit geh mit nehmen-.-diese ganzen Verzögerungen sind zum speien...



Kann das zu genuege mit dem Ruecksenden. Viel lustiger wird das noch wenn du dann deinem geld nach rennst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kann das zu genuege mit dem Ruecksenden. Viel lustiger wird das noch wenn du dann deinem geld nach rennst.


 
Das ist dann echt ärgerlich, vorallem, wenn die Shops auf stur machen.


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist dann echt ärgerlich, vorallem, wenn die Shops auf stur machen.



Der letzte Shop hat ploetzlich reagiert als ich angerufen habe und denen mitgeteilt habe das sich jetzt der Anwalt darum kuemmert. Der Verrechnungsscheck war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da.


----------



## DonBes (24. Juli 2009)

naja ich hoffe ja mal dass die da nicht dumm tun...hab immerhin über 1000euro bei denen umgesetzt in 2 Tagen...ist euch das bei HOH schon mal so ergangen???


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der letzte Shop hat ploetzlich reagiert als ich angerufen habe und denen mitgeteilt habe das sich jetzt der Anwalt darum kuemmert. Der Verrechnungsscheck war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da.


 
Wieder so eine Sache, die in mir ein Grummeln verursacht.
Wieso reagieren die Shops erst, wenn man Druck macht, ein einfaches "upps, wir habe sie glatt vergessen/im Computer verloren reicht doch".
Schaches Bild von solchen Shops.


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieder so eine Sache, die in mir ein Grummeln verursacht.
> Wieso reagieren die Shops erst, wenn man Druck macht, ein einfaches "upps, wir habe sie glatt vergessen/im Computer verloren reicht doch".
> Schaches Bild von solchen Shops.



Jep, nur das schein immer mehr in Mode zu kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jep, nur das schein immer mehr in Mode zu kommen.


 
Auch wenn wir wieder schwer OT sind... 
aber da stimme ich dir absolut zu. Die Zahlungsmoral ist in jeder Beziehung schlechter geworden. Egal um wen es geht oder um welchen Betrag.


----------



## DonBes (24. Juli 2009)

Ist euch das mit HOH auch passiert?


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ist euch das mit HOH auch passiert?



HOH ist eher einer der guten Shops. Bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## DonBes (24. Juli 2009)

da bin ich ja beruhigt fürs erste


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> da bin ich ja beruhigt fürs erste



Wo man sich etwas orientieren kann sind die Bewertungen bei Geizhals.at. Eine garantie das alles gut laeuft ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juli 2009)

also HoH,  Hardwerversand, Mindfactory und Alternate laufen eigendlich immer problemlos. 
Wenn was ist dann oft das es mal länger dauern kann, da ist nur alternat eine der größten ausnahmen da hast meist nach 24std schon dein paket dafür kostets bissl mehr.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Juli 2009)

Naja, Alternate ist jetzt nicht schlecht, aber wenn es jemand schafft, zweimal ein ATX-Board, anstatt eines µATX-Boards zu verschicken, frage ich mich schon was das soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ist euch das mit HOH auch passiert?


 
Mit HOH habe ich auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.



Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, Alternate ist jetzt nicht schlecht, aber wenn es jemand schafft, zweimal ein ATX-Board, anstatt eines µATX-Boards zu verschicken, frage ich mich schon was das soll.


 
Dann musst du auch mal das richtige Board bestellen.


----------



## DonBes (25. Juli 2009)

Soo der Ram ist bestellt und kommt wohl am Dienstag.Jetzt müssen nur die Kaggvögel vom Kreditkarteninstitut klar kommen und ich kann meine Cpu bestellenwarum muss mir so ein müll immer passieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Der G-Skill ist supoer und das mit der Kreditkarte klappt schon noch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> also HoH,  Hardwerversand, Mindfactory und Alternate laufen eigendlich immer problemlos.
> Wenn was ist dann oft das es mal länger dauern kann, da ist nur alternat eine der größten ausnahmen da hast meist nach 24std schon dein paket dafür kostets bissl mehr.


Wobei sich Mindfactory bei Reklamationen ziemlich anstellt...

Alternate ist aber auch nicht sehr schnell, da muss man hin und wieder auch mal 'ne (verärgerte) Mail hin schreiben. Ich hatte mal nicht besonders gute Erfahrungen mit ALternate bei meiner passiven 8600GT, die ein oder 2 Tage nach den 2 Wochen hinüber war, auf die ich dann 4-6 Wochen warten durfte...
Immerhin hab ich sie getauscht bekommen, aber nach so einer kurzen Zeit sollte das schneller gehen...

Immerhin habens mir das Geld für meine Gecube x1950 PRO erstattet, bei der der Lüfter hinüber war (wollten sie zu erst nicht, aber am Ende gings)...

Hardwareversand ist da besser, bei denen kann ich aber nichts mehr bestellen, aufgrund meiner aktuellen Adresse...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hardwareversand ist da besser, bei denen kann ich aber nichts mehr bestellen, aufgrund meiner aktuellen Adresse...


 
Wieso das?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2009)

Nujo, die Straße wo ich gerad wohne gibts öfter bei der PLZ und Orte werden nicht unterschieden.


----------



## DonBes (28. Juli 2009)

Boah Jungs manchmal ist es echt zum Kotzen mit Onlinebestellungen...
Also die bekommen das immer noch nicht auf die Reihe den reservierten Betrag bei meinem Kreditkarteninstitut zu stornieren...20 mal telefoniert und HOH hat es immer noch nicht hinbekommen denen ein Fax zu schicken^^
Der neue Ram ist auch schon da und jetzt fehlt eben noch das Herzstück^^
Das ist zum Brüllen,denn wenn HOH das nicht hinbekommt dann muss ich 27 Tage warten bis das von alleine raus geht beim Kreditkarteninstitut^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2009)

Kannst du nicht woanders bestellen oder mit einer anderen Zahlungsart?


----------



## DonBes (28. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht woanders bestellen oder mit einer anderen Zahlungsart?


Doch kann ich schon aber ich wollte mein Konto nicht so sehr belasten weil es bald in den Urlaub geht...aber wenn es morgen nicht klar geht dann werd ich das wohl so machen...Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten...alles liegt hier nur die CPU nicht...


----------



## DonBes (29. Juli 2009)

So Leute,es ist so weit!!!Ich hab mir jetzt noch die CPU klar gemacht hier aus nem PC-laden!Ist zwar Tray und kam 270Eus aber naja...
Es ist einer mit SLBEJ also D0 Stepping soviel ich weis und laut dem hier sind die Prozzis die ein A im batchcode haben auch noch besonders gut zu übertakten und die Batch die hier drauf steht lautet 3913A909!
Kann mir einer sagen wie man das entziffert?

Desweiteren gibt es ein Problem!!!Ich konnte keine DigiCam klar machen  was mir äußerst Leid tut!!!Soll ich beschi... Handyfotos machen?Ich kann auch nicht wirklich warten um das ding zusammen zu basteln abr ich schätze dafür habt ihr Verständnis


Edit1:Vor lauter Tatendrang,hab ich jetzt verpeilt wegen Doppelpost ich bitte um sorry
Edit2:Mein Handy mir 3MP ist zum kotzen aber ich mach trotzdem so gut es geht Pics


----------

